# How to connect my Windows ME computer to my router?



## Heero Yuy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi. I have 3 computers that are all connected to the internet via a D-Link DI-604 router. 2 computers are on Windows XP but one of them is on Windows 98. Here's my problem : Yesterday I wanted to upgrade the Windows 98 computer to Windows Millenium, and I did, but it won't connect to the internet. You see, I've formated many computers before but they were all Windows XP systems, and WinXP automatically detects your router when you install it so you don't have to do anything, but WinMe doesn't have automatic detection and manual configuration is beyond my capabilities. You're probably wondering how the hell did I manage to do it on the Win98 before? I didn't, some tech guy did  I opened the command prompt and typed winipcfg and everythink was filled with zeros. No IP address, no nothing. I checked the router to see if the green light was on, and it was, no problem there. I'm really desperate, plz help me


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I don't consider ME to be an upgrade of 98, but that's another topic. Why did you feel the need to do that?

In truth, ME should connect just like any other version of Windows. The IP address of all zeros leads me to believe you have a driver and/or NIC installation issue. Did you load the motherboard drivers for the machine?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a utility you should be able to use, which is the Windows IP Configuration GUI tool.

Go to Start -> Run... -> winipcfg

Once it opens up, press the "Release All" button followed by the "Renew All" button. This will force your computer to grab a proper IP address through your router's DHCP.

But yes I'm with John on this one... you "upgraded" to Windows ME? Windows ME is notoriously shoddy compared to Windows 98... nevermind, it _is_ another topic.


----------

